# Failed to authenticate in WPA-EAP [SOLVED]

## SemmZemm

Hi, 

After update of wpa_supplicant I cannot connect to my institutional network. 

```
equery u wpa_supplicant 

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.1:

 U I

 + + ap        : Add support for access point mode

 + + dbus      : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 + + eap-sim   : Add support for EAP-SIM authentication algorithm

 - - fasteap   : Add support for FAST-EAP authentication algorithm

 + + gnutls    : Add support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 + + p2p       : Add support for Wi-Fi Direct mode

 + + qt4       : Add support for the Qt GUI/Application Toolkit version 4.x

 + + readline  : Enable support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

 - - smartcard : Add support for smartcards

 + + ssl       : Add support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - wimax     : Add support for Wimax EAP-PEER authentication algorithm

 + + wps       : Add support for Wi-Fi Protected Setup

```

Here is my wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

fast_reauth=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="eduroam"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="login"

        password="password"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}

network={

        ssid="eduspot"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        auth_alg=OPEN

        disabled=1

}
```

Here is my wpa_supplicant.log.

```
wlp4s0: Trying to associate with 00:26:cb:1d:7e:90 (SSID='eduroam' freq=2462 MHz)

wlp4s0: Association request to the driver failed

wlp4s0: Associated with 00:26:cb:1d:7e:90

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-STARTED EAP authentication started

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PROPOSED-METHOD vendor=0 method=25

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-METHOD EAP vendor 0 method 25 (PEAP) selected

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=SE/O=AddTrust AB/OU=AddTrust External TTP Network/CN=AddTrust External CA Root'

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=3 subject='/C=SE/O=AddTrust AB/OU=AddTrust External TTP Network/CN=AddTrust External CA Root'

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=2 subject='/C=US/ST=UT/L=Salt Lake City/O=The USERTRUST Network/OU=http://www.usertrust.com/CN=UTN-USERFirst-Hardware'

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=1 subject='/C=NL/O=TERENA/CN=TERENA SSL CA'

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-PEER-CERT depth=0 subject='/OU=Domain Control Validated/CN=radius.ens-lyon.fr'

TLS: Server used client certificate

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-TLS-CERT-ERROR reason=10 depth=0 subject='/OU=Domain Control Validated/CN=radius.ens-lyon.fr' err='Server used client certificate'

SSL: SSL3 alert: write (local SSL3 detected an error):fatal:unknown CA

OpenSSL: openssl_handshake - SSL_connect error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:26:cb:1d:7e:90 reason=0

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="eduroam" auth_failures=1 duration=10

wlp4s0: CTRL-EVENT-SSID-REENABLED id=0 ssid="eduroam"

```

The network is accessible from other devices. 

What do I wrong?

Added: solved in net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.1-r1

----------

